# Att: staff, RIU T-shirts hats??



## gallo4 (Sep 17, 2008)

This may have been thought of already,

Maybe a staff member or the webmaster could sell t's and hats to proceed the site...just a thought


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

gallo4 said:


> This may have been thought of already,
> 
> Maybe a staff member or the webmaster could sell t's and hats to proceed the site...just a thought


Hey what a great idea , I am still waiting for my t-shirt....Did you hear that Rollitup? Muaaaahhh. Sorry inside joke there. 

He has looked into this for the upcoming changes happening, but nothing set out yet. He will let us know if anything comes of it though. I would really like a hoodie with the Logo and Johnny Pot Seed on it.


----------



## gallo4 (Sep 17, 2008)

i would just like a hat or a hoodie....sumthin cool too show my RIU pride!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

gallo4 said:


> i would just like a hat or a hoodie....sumthin cool too show my RIU pride!!!


I think a RIU store is a great idea and so does Rollitup. It is just working it all out to make it happen, that is the issue.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 17, 2008)

I can get them made for $1.75 each when you buy 6 dozen or more

I wish I can show the ones for my company ..


----------



## gallo4 (Sep 17, 2008)

their ya go chiech...mans gotta idea!! then sell em to us for $5-10 just for a "see how they sell" project. then when the stores up and runnin, demand for new shirts will be large..?!?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 17, 2008)

Its $1.75 + the shirt 

Tee shirts are 99cents each most colors 
Golf shirts are $1.99 each (real nice) 

Front (over left nipple ) aprox a 3'' x 6'' area 
and the whole back


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 17, 2008)

i would definitely buy some RIU gear...hoodies, hats, tees...that would be awesome!


----------



## Taran (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh for sure.

Theres just no way i wouldnt get something.

What design though and what would they say?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

I would like just a plain black T with sparkly Johnny Pot Seed (the RIU seedguy, lol) on the the front.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 17, 2008)

LOL.. this again? lol.. I'm still waiting too chiceh.. don't you remember all the "couple more weeks"? LOL..


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. this again? lol.. I'm still waiting too chiceh.. don't you remember all the "couple more weeks"? LOL..



Ya I remember, lol. He better hurry cause it's getting colder, lmao.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ya I remember, lol. He better hurry cause it's getting colder, lmao.


lmfao.. <taps foot> waiting.. for.. months.. and months... lol..


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Sep 17, 2008)

I mentioned this the other day...i think it would be a great idea...and if the staff cant come up with it i will, can use them as prizes in my poker game lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

*quietly slips thru*


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Sep 17, 2008)

Where did you get your shirt?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> *quietly slips thru*  View attachment 195940



Those are some pathetically weak plants you got there.. You couldn't grow them bigger than that? lol kidding of course ! Those are some lovely _trees_. 



I want an RIU hoodie or hat


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

i've moved this thread to the request section. it should be seen by the right people here.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

He already knows. I bugged him about in chat, lol. Told him I need some clothes soon, it is starting to get cold here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> He already knows. I bugged him about in chat, lol. Told him I need some clothes soon, it is starting to get cold here.


funny, i just started a thread for you in staff.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> *quietly slips thru*  View attachment 195940


yea, we know... YOU have one. lol.. and we hate you for it.. lmfao..


----------



## gallo4 (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah i want a hoodie though, that be tight!
maybe if we keep postin new threads he will get er done

i apologize for the duplicate, i searched and thought i had a new idea...


----------



## Arrid (Sep 18, 2008)

haha.

i want a rollitup wallet like this..












Hehe.


----------



## gallo4 (Sep 18, 2008)

Arrid.....dude.....that avatar isnt really you right?? ive heard that the british have bad teeth but,..goddamn!!jk lol!


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 18, 2008)

*Just a basic shirt like the one fdd's wearing..No pot words so you can wear it anywhere...

RIU. ORG... THREADS........with the logo.....

double play on threads...
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Just a basic shirt like the one fdd's wearing..No pot words so you can wear it anywhere...
> 
> RIU. ORG... THREADS........with the logo.....
> 
> ...


it's got a big leaf on the back. i was wearing it the day i broke my leg. when i got to the dock the sheriff was there. he was all cool until i put my shirt on. then he started checking all my buddies eyes and giving them drunk tests. his whole attitude changed. my buddy noticed it, said he got all cocky on them.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's got a big leaf on the back. i was wearing it the day i broke my leg. when i got to the dock the sheriff was there. he was all cool until i put my shirt on. then he started checking all my buddies eyes and giving them drunk tests. his whole attitude changed. my buddy noticed it, said he got all cocky on them.



I fought the law and the law won ................................... 

Im going to print up 2 dozen RIU shirts and pass them out 
amongst the community ................ I already stole the header... Im figuring out the back... gotta be creative ... any ideas besides a huge potleaf .. I was thinking a scrabble of famous stoner quotes ,, with a field of dreams behind it ..


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I fought the law and the law won ...................................
> 
> Im going to print up 2 dozen RIU shirts and pass them out
> amongst the community ................ I already stole the header... Im figuring out the back... gotta be creative ... any ideas besides a huge potleaf .. I was thinking a scrabble of famous stoner quotes ,, with a field of dreams behind it ..


How about ones with just Johnny Pot Seed guy on them? I will take one in black please and thank you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> How about ones with just Johnny Pot Seed guy on them? I will take one in black please and thank you.


 I have it as the Roll it up header over the left nipple .. The shirt will be a POT LEAF GREEN.. with yellow letters and darker green backround


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm looking around for the shirt line? Anyone know where it is?


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's got a big leaf on the back. i was wearing it the day i broke my leg. when i got to the dock the sheriff was there. he was all cool until i put my shirt on. then he started checking all my buddies eyes and giving them drunk tests. his whole attitude changed. my buddy noticed it, said he got all cocky on them.


*Awww great !! Quilt by designation.......  *



korvette1977 said:


> I have it as the Roll it up header over the left nipple .. The shirt will be a POT LEAF GREEN.. with yellow letters and darker green backround


*Hey Vette... I'll buy one..send me an email and I'll give you a size..

*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 19, 2008)

Cops are dicks. No two ways about it. I bet he was pissed because you get to enjoy recreational goodies  and he doesn't. Jealous much Mr. Piggy? 





fdd2blk said:


> it's got a big leaf on the back. i was wearing it the day i broke my leg. when i got to the dock the sheriff was there. he was all cool until i put my shirt on. then he started checking all my buddies eyes and giving them drunk tests. his whole attitude changed. my buddy noticed it, said he got all cocky on them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Cops are dicks. No two ways about it. I bet he was pissed because you get to enjoy recreational goodies  and he doesn't. Jealous much Mr. Piggy?


it gets even better. he's a neighbor of my buddies. 2 weeks later my buddy got pulled over on the water by the guy. dude wanted to know why he was going around the neighborhood talking shit about him. saying he pulls people over for no reason. it wasn't even my buddy saying stuff. it was the other neighbor. we are "marked" at that lake now. dude's gonna stop me every time he sees me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 19, 2008)

Then the fucking cops cry because nobody likes them, well fucking duh, if it talks like an asshole and walks like an asshole, then it's an asshole. 

I hate cops. 






fdd2blk said:


> it gets even better. he's a neighbor of my buddies. 2 weeks later my buddy got pulled over on the water by the guy. dude wanted to know why he was going around the neighborhood talking shit about him. saying he pulls people over for no reason. it wasn't even my buddy saying stuff. it was the other neighbor. we are "marked" at that lake now. dude's gonna stop me every time he sees me.


----------



## happygrits (Sep 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I can get them made for $1.75 each when you buy 6 dozen or more
> 
> I wish I can show the ones for my company ..


 
wOULD IT MATTER if I gave Permission


----------



## happygrits (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it gets even better. he's a neighbor of my buddies. 2 weeks later my buddy got pulled over on the water by the guy. dude wanted to know why he was going around the neighborhood talking shit about him. saying he pulls people over for no reason. it wasn't even my buddy saying stuff. it was the other neighbor. we are "marked" at that lake now. dude's gonna stop me every time he sees me.


 
That sucks!!!! 

maybe switch cars with your wife?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

happygrits said:


> That sucks!!!!
> 
> maybe switch cars with your wife?


he's out in a boat on the water. it's the sheriff. he recognized my buddies seadoos. he sat across the lake from their campsite watching them with binoculars. he wanted to see him drinking so he would have an excuse to pull him over. my buddy had his 8 year old on that back of the seadoo with him. they were floating out in the middle of the lake. dude hassled my buddy for 20 mins. his seadoo kept smacking the side of the sheriffs boat. my buddy says "my seadoo is getting all scratched up. come we move or something?" dude says "hold it tighter." told his son to make sure his dad stays outta trouble. my buddy isn't a trouble maker. he's a father of 3.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 19, 2008)

That same cop probably goes home and the end of the day and beats the shit out of his wife and kids. Cops are tough guys like that you know.


----------



## happygrits (Sep 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That same cop probably goes home and the end of the day and beats the shit out of his wife and kids. Cops are tough guys like that you know.


your probably right miss hester he probably has Napolean complex too


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That same cop probably goes home and the end of the day and beats the shit out of his wife and kids. Cops are tough guys like that you know.


After getting drunk first of course.. lol..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That same cop probably goes home and the end of the day and beats the shit out of his wife and kids. Cops are tough guys like that you know.


are you going around talking poo about him? he's gonna hassle my buddy now, damnit.  lolololol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 19, 2008)

Why yes I am.  


Me and Michael Phelps were doing the back stroke on the lake flipping the pig the bird and yelling "FDD says you're a cocksucker"    







fdd2blk said:


> are you going around talking poo about him? he's gonna hassle my buddy now, damnit.  lolololol


----------



## gallo4 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> How about ones with just Johnny Pot Seed guy on them? I will take one in black please and thank you.


i agree something low key....when u live where i do, wearing something with a big pot leaf invites the police.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 20, 2008)

I think Johnny Potseed is a cute mascot. I'm glad I read this thread, I didn't know he had a name.


----------

